# Any web developers looking for work with a Vancouver BC company?



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Any web developers looking for work? 

My youngest Mac user developer/enterprising/programming son just sent me this to broadcast if anyone is interested. It's a Vancouver BC based firm that he's currently working for and loving it. 

So:
Any web developers looking for work? Company I'm with is doing awesome work and needs more top-notch developers:

about / careers | Awesense


----------

